# Pre Wetting System



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

First off I want to know if anyone uses one on an under tailgate spreader system and if it works out good.

Second thing I'm trying to figure is how many gallons will treat one ton of salt. Sometimes during storms I go up to 4-6 tons of salt during longer duration events.

I'm thinking for my setup a simple 2gpm pump and probably a 50 gallon tank of some sorts mounted in the front of the bed. Any bigger and it might make it a shade too heavy for my gvwr and salt capacity with my combined weight.

Thanks.


----------



## hiranger (Jan 5, 2002)

I generally use around 8-10 gallons per ton... sometimes that is a little on the heavy side of application as a prewet but works pretty well.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

hiranger;1329969 said:


> I generally use around 8-10 gallons per ton... sometimes that is a little on the heavy side of application as a prewet but works pretty well.


Thanks, that's what I'm looking for which is a round about number. 50 gallon tank sounds like I can go through two truck loads give or take and that is what I was at least shooting for.

Nozzle out-put and pump flow will be the dictating factor in how much will get used, but I needed to know where to start.

Thumbs Up.

*Hiranger* Do you think you use less salt with your pre-wetting system?
.....


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

You can run your own numbers, but for $75/ton delivered, I can get you pre-treated salt. It's treated with both Ice Ban and Geomelt 55. Then you wouldn't need to worry about pumps, hoses, leakes, truck capacity, treatments, etc. Just spread it.

Just throwing it out there...


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

HLS Wholesale;1330622 said:


> You can run your own numbers, but for $75/ton delivered, I can get you pre-treated salt. It's treated with both Ice Ban and Geomelt 55. Then you wouldn't need to worry about pumps, hoses, leakes, truck capacity, treatments, etc. Just spread it.
> 
> Just throwing it out there...


That is actually a super good price for treated salt. I got quoted for 60 tons from Cargill at that price just for rock salt alone.

I'll definitively will be keeping that in mind for future reference. Thanks Thumbs Up

I was considering buying my own bulk this year, but the cost savings didn't save me enough in the long run to go ahead with it. I was only going to save 500 bucks accross 60 tons, and if it doesn't actually snow as much as last year, I should use less. That and I can get a truckload of salt any day or night from my local retailer.

My main goal for this year is to have a pre-wetting system for faster activation, and basically add Calcium to the mix when the temps get severely cold. Seems like last year it was so cold after every storm that either the salt seemed to take too long to activate, or the brine would evaporate before I got a good wet lot. That and I wanted a wet system of some sort ready to go as I've heard locally some rumors of a possible shortage, or price hike later in the season.

.....


----------



## hiranger (Jan 5, 2002)

You will use less salt generally especially if you are spreading after a plowing event... Great results in these situations especially if above 15 degrees. I pre-treat all my properties and using salt that is pre-wetted buys the user time before they have to return to plow. Where pre-wetting really shines is on those dry snows that don't have moisture. Allows you to use a lot less salt because the liquid activates it.


----------



## bharkness (Oct 8, 2008)

Standards for wetting salt is 8-10 gals per yard or ton, sand the same amount unless the sand is real wet then you will cut back some.

Brad 
Michigan Chloride


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I have our under tailgates set up so the liquid is distributed in the spreader pan. It used to be sprayed by the spinner but I did not like it. It works well the way I have it now IMO.

I use a minimum of 10 gallons per ton but go up from there depending on pavement temp and storm conditions. I'd rather use more liquid as the temps drop as opposed to throwing more salt....


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the posts.

I'm thinking about putting a nozzle somewhere either in the trough just at or before the salt drops. I'd like it to hit the salt before the spinner rather than on the spinner.

Another question for you guys is that I think I'll get a good flow rate from a Shurflow pump. Looking at a 2-2.8 GPM pump. The question is, how many GPM nozzles are you using.

TeeJet has a nozzle that is 1.6 GPM at 40 psi. It's a fine spray fan nozzle, not that it matters much about the pattern where it's located, but I'm going to try and get a small droplet spectrum to get as much salt wet as possible.

So do you guys thing 1.6 GPM at the nozzle is too little or too much? Regardless, I can always add another nozzle to boost output.

I'll probably be also mounting the nozzle through my cover plate in the center of the auger/trough. to get it right before it drops.

...


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

White Gardens;1333155 said:


> Thanks for the posts.
> 
> I'm thinking about putting a nozzle somewhere either in the trough just at or before the salt drops. I'd like it to hit the salt before the spinner rather than on the spinner.
> 
> ...


Your idea is great we did this before we got our designated liquid plow truck. We use a FIMCO 2.1(?) Pump got it off ebay for 20 bucks! And ran it to a Y-Connection and used 2 Fan tips. They overlapped a little but it didnt matter too much.

I think if you try to spray it before it hits the spinner its going to first stick to the spinner, Maybe clump, even clump and spread unevenly.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Plow man Foster;1333233 said:


> Your idea is great we did this before we got our designated liquid plow truck. We use a FIMCO 2.1(?) Pump got it off ebay for 20 bucks! And ran it to a Y-Connection and used 2 Fan tips. They overlapped a little but it didnt matter too much.
> 
> I think if you try to spray it before it hits the spinner its going to first stick to the spinner, Maybe clump, even clump and spread unevenly.


Thanks. Good to know I'm on the right track with the spray system. My Herbicide applicator experience should help in getting the flow and results I'm looking for.

The 1.6 GPM fan tip I've found I have to order as that is a pretty high output tip. Most tips at TS or any farm store is usually around .5 gpm.

As for the the spinner, I am concerned about what will happen as the salt hits it and thanks for bringing that up. What happens now is that I get a pile in the center of the spinner that will stick after a while if the salt has any moisture in it. It's a poly spinner, and I might try soaking it with Fluid Film before every storm to try and keep that from happening.

PlowManFoster, where did you end up putting your spray nozzle then? Is it getting on the salt or do you just spray behind the truck? My only concern about broadcast spraying is that I do a large lot for salt, and sometimes my spread is about 15-20 feet each side of the truck. My spray band would only be a few feet in the center.

...


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

White Gardens;1333433 said:


> PlowManFoster, where did you end up putting your spray nozzle then? Is it getting on the salt or do you just spray behind the truck? My only concern about broadcast spraying is that I do a large lot for salt, and sometimes my spread is about 15-20 feet each side of the truck. My spray band would only be a few feet in the center.
> 
> ...


Im sorry i made a mistake we had 3 fan tips and And our spreader was a snowex V box. The salt really doesnt spread out until after it leaves the spinner. It worked..Always kept the spinner going fast so it didnt effect the distance the salt went. Drilled 2 Holes and zip tied the hoses to the spreader. Really just have to play with it.

We finally upgraded, and made a Real liquid truck with a boss 9ft plow and a 550 Gallon tank on the back... We stepped it up a bit!

this isnt bad either


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info Plow-Man.

The main lot I will be using it on, I try to get a 20-25 foot spread with each pass at about 10 mph, or a little better.

I think I might go with a boom-less nozzle to get the correct swath out of each pass. I might set it up to quickly swap out the nozzles if conditions change or I feel I need to use my pre-wet on a smaller lot/lane.

I'm leaning this direction or something similar for a boomless nozzle. www.teejet.com/media/7776faa5-d00d-453a-8f24-de61e1aaad98-CAT50-US_LoRes_p034.pdf

The GPM, GPA, and per 1000 sq. feet might give me the target I'm looking for.

...


----------

